# NPT Sorority tank progress



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Here is our 29 gal sorority tank with all the plants and fish it is going to house, I hope lol. I need to take a pic or 2 during feeding time it is so hard to get a pic with all of the girls showing at once. We might add a few more temple plants because they are really good at sucking up ammonia and nitrates or is it nitrites, well one of the 2, hopefully someone will correct me I am sure now enough of my raving and on with the pics.


----------



## LissaLooHoo (Dec 4, 2012)

Your girls are gorgeous! Be careful with these sororities, if you get it just right, and all your girls are happy, get along, and are healthy, it will be a very addicting experience! I find myself always looking at what i know I can't have as my 36 has about reached its carrying capacity! Feeding time is the best time because then you get the little cheese balls who absolutely are little piggies, and jump out of the water for their food. I feed mine micro crickets occasionally and boy do they love that! I have a few bottom feeders who enjoy zucchini and occasionally I'll have a few girls gnaw at it, and its cute to watch! Your tank looks amazing! It looks so much bigger then a 29. How many girls are you housing?


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

14 girls 4 corys and a rainbow shark he hides in the castle most of the time or the coral cave, when he is out and about he keeps the girls in line and stops them from having the wwf tryouts in the tank. and yes i know that is pushing the load but I have filter plus plants and I do a lot of extra work too make it work, stress zyme and a few other things to keep everyone happy and healthy


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

do you have a picture of the rainbow shark?


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Rainbow sharks need at least a 55 gallon tank.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Crowntails said:


> Rainbow sharks need at least a 55 gallon tank.


No they atleast need 30, 55 gal would be ideal, He actually came with that tank, I bought the tank off of craigslist, I guess I might move him to my bigger tank but he seems perfectly happy in that tank with the girls


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Jexx said:


> do you have a picture of the rainbow shark?


Next time he is out and about I will get a pic of him


----------



## Giri (Feb 9, 2010)

It looks fantastic! i was thinking of starting a NPT sorority tank. I got over the loss of Leon Klopaz now,and feel ready to have some ladies.What are all the plants you are using? Are they easy to care for?


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

Anacharis, water sprite, Ludwigia ,Green Hygrophila, Moneywort, Red Hygrophila,	
Red Rotala, Water Wisteria, Baby Tears, Bacopa, Cabomba, java fern, temple plant I think thats it's name and a few others basically a ton of plants, but the red ones have not done so well need tons of light and a fert with iron to suceeed with those


----------



## Giri (Feb 9, 2010)

Stone said:


> Anacharis, water sprite, Ludwigia ,Green Hygrophila, Moneywort, Red Hygrophila,
> Red Rotala, Water Wisteria, Baby Tears, Bacopa, Cabomba, java fern, temple plant I think thats it's name and a few others basically a ton of plants, but the red ones have not done so well need tons of light and a fert with iron to suceeed with those


I think I just want to use green anyway for my aquascape, but thank you for the heads up!


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

It will take time to figure out what works for you and your water, just be ready to replant stuff constantly until everything gets rooted


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

i don't think i've ever seen a rainbow shark before. I know i could just google it but i like to see ones that ppl actually own. its different some how


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

here is the shark....


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

woah! It took me a while to find him lol. He's big! I like his color. Whats his name?


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

we call him gargamel, he usually hides in his coral cave or inside the castle and comes out and chases the girls around if they invade his space, he doesn't bite them just chases he enjoys being the boss of the tank


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

hahah gargamel. love it!


----------

